# Sage DB & smart grinder pro, too fast ?



## M1chaelw (Apr 10, 2016)

Evening everyone

I'm wondering if someone might be able to point me in the right direction.

over the last few weeks ive been trying to set up and learn the settings on my sage DB before my white glove visit next week.

ive read a great article on here for beginners about dosing shots by weight / brew ratios written by mrboots2u , so thought I'd buy some scales and give it a go.

ive set my machine up using volume rather than time.

im currently weighing 18g of fresh beans, ground on the finest setting ( setting 1) and I'm getting between 36-38g out. I've compacted the grounds with the tamping tool as hard as I can. The problem is its seeming to only take between 21-25 seconds to extract including 7 sec pre infusion time. Taste wise if say it tastes a bit sour if that's the right word , however I'm far from a expert.

I'm happy to wait until my visit , but if there Is anything anyone can recommend in the meantime I'm all ears









cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How old is the coffee ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm not sure about others experiences but if it's genuinely the finest setting that should be very fine indeed. It may be worth double checking that the top removal burr is sitting properly in the grinder.

I can't remember how it looks now but the information with the grinder was quite useful from what I remember.

Also if its genuinely it's current finest the burr could be moved around to make it finer or coarser, again described well in the instructions as I can't recall exactly how that worked.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I haven't yet got mine waiting for Mr. Delivery driver to knock my door so can't offer much help, but with my limited knowledge at the moment are you using the non pressurised double basket?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## M1chaelw (Apr 10, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> How old is the coffee ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The coffee was roasted last week I believe , I picked it up at weekend .



Craig-R872 said:


> I haven't yet got mine waiting for Mr. Delivery driver to knock my door so can't offer much help, but with my limited knowledge at the moment are you using the non pressurised double basket?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Yea that's the only one I've used , I've read in to others having problems with the singles .

I will take a look at the top burr is in position correctly as suggested


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

You are able to adjust the top burr by removing the spring clip. The instructions illustrate this for you.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## M1chaelw (Apr 10, 2016)

Complete newbie mistake , Craig your right . When I read people had the grinder on setting one , I thought that was on the display.

Ive just set the burr to setting one and setting 5 on the lcd display and got a shot 18g in to 38g out @ 35 sec with 7 pre infusion and it tasted much better .

That will teach me to properly read instructions.

Thanks for the help , much appreciated


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

M1chaelw said:


> Complete newbie mistake , Craig your right . When I read people had the grinder on setting one , I thought that was on the display.
> 
> Ive just set the burr to setting one and setting 5 on the lcd display and got a shot 18g in to 38g out @ 35 sec with 7 pre infusion and it tasted much better .
> 
> ...


Glad I helped. Just wish mine would hurry up and get here. Will still need to wait for my grinder to come as well.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Craig-R872 said:


> I haven't yet got mine waiting for Mr. Delivery driver to knock my door


With myHermes delivering, just hope it's your door that gets a knock rather than your parcel!


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> With myHermes delivering, just hope it's your door that gets a knock rather than your parcel!


We can only hope.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

I have the same setup and the same 18g in and 36g out in 25 seconds also

my coffee was really bitter until i threw the supermarket rubbish in the trash can and got some proper coffee beans and as if by magic no more bitterness


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The Smart Grinder is more than capable of producing a fine enough grind for espresso. The only time that I struggled was using Rave's decaf, but decafs area very different kettle of fish.

They are a bit slow to grind and the motor could do with a bit more umph, but otherwise it wasn't a bad little grinder for home use.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Craig-R872 said:


> We can only hope.


Scratch what I said earlier, TNT might be knocking on your door tomorrow (express delivery)...


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> Scratch what I said earlier, TNT might be knocking on your door tomorrow (express delivery)...


If only. It's definitely coming with myhermes!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## classicMike (Mar 13, 2015)

If it's from Lakeland, then it's coming TNT no matter what the email says. How do I know? Mine just arrived on a TNT truck (smug







) It's too heavy for Hermes.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

It came via TNT just got to wait for my grinder.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Fantastic. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I hope so. Sent off my form for my grinder and requested the white glove service. So just need to be patient.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## M1chaelw (Apr 10, 2016)

Seems there's quite a few of us in the same boat, I got mine from Lakeland too . I've made a few since last night with great results , I just need to work on my tamping pressure for consistency now .

enjoy your set up .


----------



## Coffee pot man (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi,

I am about to post the form off for the grinder to Sage. Does anyone know how long it takes for Sage to send the grinders out? Cheers


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Coffee pot man said:


> I am about to post the form off for the grinder to Sage. Does anyone know how long it takes for Sage to send the grinders out? Cheers


Some have mentioned receiving them within a fortnight or so.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

They received my form Monday and I took delivery Friday morning. Rapid!


----------



## Coffee pot man (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks, cannot wait to get going, coffee machine should arrive tomorrow.


----------

